# oil for 1.8t 400+



## Djordje1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to ask for advice motor about oil.

I'm working on project car 1.8t (new beetle 2000 awv) and I'm buidling new engine,completly
with new turbo g25-550.Currently I have 260k and I'm using 10 40w

Do you recommend to upgrade or downgrade viscosity?
Which brand you recomend,wich viscosity?I guess should be some racing oil,but not sure which one is the best for me.

Djordje


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

It's not a race car and I would not recommend race car oil. 

I use 5w60 LiquiMoly on all my engines. I'm kinda old school and like thicker oil.


----------



## BatesGTI (Apr 22, 2003)

Well what are your intentions for the motor? Is it for track use(high rev, long durations) or is it for spirited driving? When I built my head and had APR raise my rev limiter to 8500. They suggested I run clearanced Rod bearings. The reason why was the oil needed to flow through quick to cut out heat build up and spun bearings. The oil I used to use was Motul 5w40. That oil was magic and when I did a tear down there was no wear. It’s one of the few Group5 oils out there. In the US synthetic is an advertising term so there isn’t regulations. In Europe a synthetic is group 4 or 5 by law.
My cars primary purpose was HPDE. Now a days oil primary purpose is to cool the bearings. That’s why they use 0w20. Key is good research.


----------

